

How Expedia Lost Me As A Customer Forever over $1.92 - InSamsHead
http://insamshead.tumblr.com/post/52208222689/how-expedia-lost-me-forever-b-c-of-1-92

======
planetjones
Yes you're over reacting a little. But why should a company be allowed to
advertise an offer which they don't really want to pay out on. Do you have any
organisation in the US of A like an advertising standards agency where you can
complain. If the terms and conditions of the price match are so flexible in
Expedia's favour then I don't think they should be allowed to use it in their
online marketing

Ps. I never use Expedia after a family member of mine booked an hotel with
them. After turning up at the hotel they said they had no record of the
booking. My family member had to call Expedia and stay on hold for ages while
they sorted it.

------
PaulHoule
Yes, you are over-reacting.

Personally I wouldn't bother making a claim over $1.92 on a $2k purchase. It
isn't worth my time or my serenity.

~~~
jsharpe
Yes, but the fact that they are being so difficult on such a small claim is
not a good sign when you try to use the "Guarantee" on an amount that's
actually substantial. Why am I supposed to believe that the Best Price
Guarantee means anything if even in the most trivial case they try their best
to dodge it?

~~~
PaulHoule
A long time ago I had a dispute with my stock broker (e-trade). On one day I
created an IRA account for myself and my wife and it turned out they zapped
her account because I created two on the same day. It's my fault that I got
close to the wire of April 15.

I wound up in the situation that what I reported to the IRS didn't match
reality and I was a bit worried. I called them up and said "I work in IT and I
know there is a layer that's deeper than what you can see. I'm not going to
threaten to leave if you don't get this fixed, but I'll be loyal to you if you
can get this investigated"

And you know what?

Two weeks later they contacted me, explained the situation, and they backdated
the transaction.

Fast forward and I had a really bad conversation with my boss. He chose to
play Russian Roulette with our project and said something that was (1) full of
_IT_ and (2) hazardous to my mental health.

I could have bailed there, but I had enough sense to see my doc and get a
prescription for Paxil. I decided to stick with the project until we got it
into the hands of the salespeople. A week later I went out to my (unlit) wood
shed and stepped in a big pile of dog crap. The funny thing was I didn't get
mad at all, I just accepted it and when I got back in I found that none of the
crap stuck on my sneakers because at the first moment I felt the squish I took
the weight off that foot.

I could bring up more examples, like all of the times that I've emotionally
connected with judges and cops and got away without a ticket, but the fact is
that you can be happier and effective if you don't sweat the small stuff.

So yeah, giving you a refund would have been a good move on their part (you've
certainly cost them more than $2) but you'd be better off if you let this
slide. You can catch more flies with honey than vinegar

